# ? Sticky Leg Oben tripod



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Oben AT-3400 aluminum tripod that has seen almost zero use stored in it's bag. Two of the legs have a single section that are very sticky for either pulling out or pushing back. I have taken everything apart and it all looks fine well greased etc.

Does anyone have experience with Oben Tripods specifically this AT-3400? And if so do you have any insights what I need to adjust in the inner workings of the leg so they are not so stubborn to push back in?

Thanks, jeff


*Reposting this tripod question on CR because there always seems to be a lot of traffic


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2015)

With a aluminum Tripod, its always possible that the leg extrusions are distorted or out of round. There may be some distortion where a plug or tightening ring is attached as well.

If its in warranty, have Oben take a look. Oben Tripods have a very good reputation, if its in Warranty, they should fix it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Jeff. 
No experience with Oben, I have a Manfrotto, but plenty of experience with little used items where the grease has thickened and causes sticking or less than smooth action, also it seems that a tripod really doesn't need grease. 
The problem is grease is sticky and tripods are used touching the ground where dirt exists (even clean ground has dirt) then you tip them up and put the legs in and that dirt if it fails from the feet can get caught in grease or other wet lubricants and carried inside of the leg sections causi sticking. My tripod is free of lubricant, it's not like it is a high load interface, and the internal bearing is from memory a self lubricating plastic. Which brings me to another problem, some self lubricating plastics don't do well in the presence of oil and grease. 
Just some thoughts for you to go on with. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Jeff said:


> I have a Oben AT-3400 aluminum tripod that has seen almost zero use stored in it's bag. Two of the legs have a single section that are very sticky for either pulling out or pushing back. I have taken everything apart and it all looks fine well greased etc.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Oben Tripods specifically this AT-3400? And if so do you have any insights what I need to adjust in the inner workings of the leg so they are not so stubborn to push back in?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for the responses. Taking Graham's suggestion to wipe away the grease that was present lead me to see (or feel) my folly I have taken these sections apart at least a dozen times and never thought to stick my finger up there. (I know there's a joke in there somewhere) Turns out the collars actually need to align as there is a ridge within the tube that is visually hidden.

Thanks again for the help.

jeff


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. Taking Graham's suggestion to wipe away the grease that was present lead me to see (or feel) my folly I have taken these sections apart at least a dozen times and never thought to stick my finger up there. (I know there's a joke in there somewhere) Turns out the collars actually need to align as there is a ridge within the tube that is visually hidden.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> jeff



That makes sense, most tripods have some sort of anti-rotation feature.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Jeff. 
Glad it is sorted, it is nice to know the outcome of an issue like this, it may help someone else with a similar problem. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jeff said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. Taking Graham's suggestion to wipe away the grease that was present lead me to see (or feel) my folly I have taken these sections apart at least a dozen times and never thought to stick my finger up there. (I know there's a joke in there somewhere) Turns out the collars actually need to align as there is a ridge within the tube that is visually hidden.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.
> 
> jeff


----------

